# Women's hunting clothes



## 660griz (Aug 5, 2013)

The wife and I are going to Colorado for an archery elk hunt. I am all set with camo (Sitka) but, I am having a hard time finding a good set of camos for her. By good, I mean silent, stretchy, lightweight, able to add a base layer, moisture wicking...basically designed to fit a women and be comfortable on the move. 
I have looked at She and Prois and Redhead. Prois looked good for awhile but, reviews from women hunters were not that great. Any women archery elk hunters out there with recommendations?


----------



## ALPHAMAX (Aug 5, 2013)

my wife has scentlok heart stopper pants , UA shirt , hoody & boots, she like's her setup alot. got it all at basspro


----------



## 660griz (Aug 5, 2013)

Thanks.


----------



## paulkeen (Oct 2, 2013)

My wife's problem that she has been blessed by the lord upstairs and she has to were men shirts to fit and she just wants lady garments one time anybody got any advice on that


----------



## turtlebug (Oct 2, 2013)

paulkeen said:


> My wife's problem that she has been blessed by the lord upstairs and she has to were men shirts to fit and she just wants lady garments one time anybody got any advice on that



I feel her pain. 

I basically wear men's. I've bought a few ladies sets from SheSafari and Cabelas and the fit is less than desireable for hunting. Now if I were entering some sort of hoochie-mama contest where showing my butt crack while I climbed a stand was a requirement, then they would be perfect.  

Columbia's mens camo has had the absolute best fit for me, hands down. Unfortunately, they've discontinued the thick Timberwolf line that I love so much. 

I wound up buying 10X (the brand, not the size  ) bibs and coat last year. They're not perfect for bowhunting, but it sure beats trying to piece together camo. When it's warm, I just wear lightweight men's camo or swipe the hubby's leafy suit and wear what I want under it. 

If she finds anything earth shattering as far as fit, please shoot me a PM and let me know what she got.


----------

